
The architecture of communication - alpsgolden
https://evolutionistx.wordpress.com/2015/11/12/the-architecture-of-communication/
======
alpsgolden
I've seen this in the startup world, where as the company grows it becomes
harder and harder to buck the conventional wisdom in meetings or on the
internal discussion boards. If you say something negative about some project,
you may not know who will offend.

But I'm not sure if anonymous boards are the solution. Without reputation,
quality can quickly go down, and there is no incentive not to be needlessly
nasty.

I think the best solution is for executives to actively solicit contrarian
opinions via 1:1 meetings. An engineer might not want to speak out about why
some project is doomed in a meeting of stakeholders. But if the exec comes to
them privately and says, "give me your honest assessment, if this plan has
holes in it, I want to know now," then they are likely to get an honest
answer.

